
StackExchange new FAQ on gender pronouns - LandR
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334900/official-faq-on-gender-pronouns-and-code-of-conduct-changes?cb=1
======
bloak
Already submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21225051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21225051)

------
bloak
Here I foolishly claim that I have a fix for the bug in their CoC.

Even if you're only interested in English I think it makes things clearer if
you make the rules language-neutral with English as an example. The main point
of the rules is that although people should have a right not to be misgendered
they should not have a right to force other people to use a particular form of
language.

So here is what I think the rules should probably be.

* If someone has indicated to you that they identify as male or female then you must refer to them either in the way that they have indicated they would like to be referred to in the current language, if they have done so, or in the way you normally refer to people of that gender.

\-- For example, in English, suppose that someone has indicated that they
identify as female and that they prefer to be referred to with "xe" in
English. If you normally use "she" for female persons then you may refer to
that person either with "xe" or with "she". If you normally use "they" for
everyone then you may refer to that person either with "xe" or with "they". If
you normally use "ey" for everyone then you may refer to that person either
with "xe" or with "ey".

* If someone has indicated to you that they identify as neither male nor female then you must refer to them either in the way that they have indicated they would like to be referred to in the current language, if they have done so, or in the way you normally refer to people who identify as neither male nor female, however you must not refer to them in a way that implies that they are male or female.

\-- For example, in English, suppose that someone has indicated that they
identify as neither male nor female and that they prefer to be referred to
with "xe". If you normally use "they" for people who identify as neither male
nor female then you may refer to that person either with "xe" or with "they".
If you normally use "ey" for everyone then you may refer to that person either
with "xe" or with "ey". You must not refer to people who identify as neither
male nor female with "he" or "she" unless they have indicated that they prefer
or accept that usage.

* If someone has not indicated their gender identity then you must refer to them either in the way that they have indicated they would like to be referred to in the current language, if they have done so, or in the way you normally refer to people of unknown gender, however you must not refer to them in a way that implies a particular gender identity.

\-- For example, in English, suppose that someone has not indicated their
gender identity but has indicated that they prefer to be referred to with
"xe". If you normally use "they" for people of unknown gender then you may
refer to that person either with "xe" or with "they". If you normally use "ey"
for everyone then you may refer to that person either with "xe" or with "ey".

EDIT: Correct typos. Add third clause.

